
Show HN: WireGuard Ligase – Easy WireGuard Deployment in Bash - sirtoffski
https://sirtoffski.github.io/WireGuard-Ligase/
======
sirtoffski
Just a couple of Bash scripts to make WireGuard server config and place it in
/etc/wireguard/ The scripts will automatically make private/public keys for
the server and clients and add those to the config. There’s a option to
configure iptables as well.

Tested on AWS Lightsail and DigitalOcean. If a quick config option is chosen,
you’d only need to install iptables persistent to finish the deployment. On
LightSail server port needs to be allowed in the GUI; on DigitalOcean iptables
take care of everything.

Direct repo link: [https://github.com/SirToffski/WireGuard-
Ligase](https://github.com/SirToffski/WireGuard-Ligase)

